# Please Help :)



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

So i'm now saving for my move to Italy but im stuck on where i want to move. I don't speak Italian at present (i am going to do 2 months voluntary to lead my move into Italy) Now what I am stuck on is location to move to. Places considered so far are : Pisa, Florence, Venice, Verona and Bologna. I am a Bar Man by Trade and a very good one and am about to do my TEFL cert. What i would like to know is the number of Brit/Irish bars in these places or if any knows of any bars that would be viable on basic Italian. I am 28 and been doing bar work for 10 years now including running and managing bar's. I also looked at Sapri and the policastro scario and santa maria area.


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

Right now Italy has a lot of unemployed people. Italians are really struggeling to find jobs and most hiring is done on a family or friends basis, part time work is very desirable for most Italians because they all still live together so if a few are working in homes they have enough to get by.

Your chances are very very slim, well pretty much non existant on finding a job in a bar unless you can speak Italian well. Its doubtful that a two month course could put you in a position to be hirable. There are bars that say they are "Irish" or "london pub" types but they are run by italians and workers are Italian who may know some english of which they are very proud. Sometimes people who are truly trilingual can get jobs in bars, but they are usually fluent in three or more languages because for the tourist trade its nice for Italians to say that they have at least one part time employee who speaks more than just Italian to customers.

Sorry to be such a downer, but its better to know ahead of time how difficult it will be than to be unprepared and find yourself in dire straights later.

Keep up with the Italian and who knows what the future holds, it seems that the euro is doomed and for all we know Italy will be a very inexpensive place to live in a few years, by then you could be fluent in Italian. Find some Italian speakers and have conversations with them and use all the available resources on the internet, like videos to learn Italian.

All the best


----------

